# 67 GTO easy headlight wiring ?? Pls help



## 6goat7 (Oct 28, 2005)

*67 GTO easy headlight wiring ??*

Hi all,

Thanks for any replies.

Doing final assembly on 67 GTO. The wiring harness going to the front headlights on each side has a three wire bundle-blue,purple,white.

The blue/purple go into a plug which attaches to the headlight. The white wire on each side is loose and has a ringlet on the end of it. Is this a ground? Do I attach it to the radiator support?


I would assume so but not sure because it's white or light tan. 



Thanks!
Phillip


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Phillip,

Yes that is the ground wire. Attach it to the back of the core support.

If you have two washers, place it between them to insure you don't break the ringlet.


----------



## 6goat7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wonderful. Thanks it works!


----------

